# Rooter company



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Family friend had a kitchen sink stoppage. They knew I was super busy so they called a company with rooter in its name. The tech said his cable is binding and can't clear the drain and it must be a broken pipe. No charge, and he'll send the camera guy for a free inspection. Camera guy shows up she lets him in and she takes off to pick up her kid. She returns and camera tech says line is broken, need to rip up carpet, saw cut, and jackhammer slab to replace the pipe. Writes up quote and asks for $275 camera inspection fee. They pitch a ***** about camera inspection was supposed to be free. And a bit of back and forth they waived the inspection fee. 
The next day her husband shoots me a text and asks me if I can do the dig up for them. I told him not for a couple weeks but I'll swing by and see if I can clear it so they can use the kitchen sink in the meantime. 
I arrive and pull c/o cap run the Spartan 100 on auto feed and feel minimal resistance typical of cast iron. Run hot water during retrieve and stoppage is clear. They want me to comeback when I have time next week and camera line for piece of mind.
Now how can a guy like me who runs a drain call about once every three weeks clear the line with no problem and a "drain tech" who runs 4-6 drains per day can't clear it?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

That is because these new drain tech's are Salesman first and 
drain cleaners second,

there is a Big Green plumbing & drain cleaning Co. that works your area,
they use under sized sewer machines running 11/16" cables so when they
get blogged down they claim need a new sewer line, 

Selling dig up replacements is where the big money is both for the company 
and the service tech, notice they like to use the words Service Tech 
because it sounds more professional and sophisticated then saying Plumber,
Got this from one of those sell training classes back in the 80's


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Family friend had a kitchen sink stoppage. They knew I was super busy so they called a company with rooter in its name. The tech said his cable is binding and can't clear the drain and it must be a broken pipe. No charge, and he'll send the camera guy for a free inspection. Camera guy shows up she lets him in and she takes off to pick up her kid. She returns and camera tech says line is broken, need to rip up carpet, saw cut, and jackhammer slab to replace the pipe. Writes up quote and asks for $275 camera inspection fee. They pitch a ***** about camera inspection was supposed to be free. And a bit of back and forth they waived the inspection fee.
> The next day her husband shoots me a text and asks me if I can do the dig up for them. I told him not for a couple weeks but I'll swing by and see if I can clear it so they can use the kitchen sink in the meantime.
> I arrive and pull c/o cap run the Spartan 100 on auto feed and feel minimal resistance typical of cast iron. Run hot water during retrieve and stoppage is clear. They want me to comeback when I have time next week and camera line for piece of mind.
> Now how can a guy like me who runs a drain call about once every three weeks clear the line with no problem and a "drain tech" who runs 4-6 drains per day can't clear it?


His excavation numbers are low and he needs to up them so pulls this BS and hopes the HO will be dumb enough to believe their BS and let em replace a line that likely doesn't need replacing.
Now depending on the age of the cast we know what it could be, but yah camera inspection is a good idea. 
I worked at a certain company with Rooter in the name and it's all a numbers game. 
They could give 2 ****es how much technical expertise you have it's all about sales and meeting numbers.
Shoot, I've been clearing main lines with one K400, 1/2" cable, and two blades. I'm like you maybe do a drain every 2-3 weeks. 
I've had more this week only because I'm on call

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I cleaned main sewers running a 3/8" cable with a hook on the end,
of course this was when I knew it was a paper blockage,
caused by a clogged inlet baffle in the septic tank or a clogged outlet filter


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

He could also be a hack with no experience. This happened at the branch I worked at too. They'd send guys who didn't know anything and like I said they'd sell sell sell. It's easier for them to do that and get a referral for excavation work. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I can tell you all about some sketchy stuff that goes on around here from the same exact story to a guy who prerecorded video inspection of a messed up line and played it while videoing a perfectly good line and sending the video. Whenever I video I turn it on and start recording before the head comes out and wave it around the room.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I can tell you all about some sketchy stuff that goes on around here from the same exact story to a guy who prerecorded video inspection of a messed up line and played it while videoing a perfectly good line and sending the video. Whenever I video I turn it on and start recording before the head comes out and wave it around the room.


Same here.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> I can tell you all about some sketchy stuff that goes on around here from the same exact story to a guy who prerecorded video inspection of a messed up line and played it while videoing a perfectly good line and sending the video. Whenever I video I turn it on and start recording before the head comes out and wave it around the room.






dhal22 said:


> Same here.


Yep, right and best way to do it. I'm also use a painter blue tape and write down access location for reference and record it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was referred for a second opinion after a large, overly expensive plumbing company company said a line needed to be replaced after cabling and videoing. I had to cable as well. Line had a few offsets, and after my cable had one dangling root mass. One more pass and 6 month warranty.

No two cleaners are alike. What works for me won't work for the next guy. There is a method to the madness, but experience and adaptability is the key.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I am currently contracted by an insurance company to investigate a sewer camera/locate job in which the sewer guy had told the H/O that the line is completely crushed and he needs to cut up the entire basement line to replace it simply because his $1,000 camera couldn't navigate the bends. The kicker was he didnt even know how to use his locator and they ended up cutting up a 10 x 30 ft section of the basement slab and DID NOT find any pipe there. LOL 

When I got there I simply put the camera in the mainline; turned it on and pushed a tiny bit of debris out of the line all the way to city sewer. then traced it on the way back. Line is in fair condition...


The insurance company is suing this guy on the owners behalf for complete negligence. HOW ARE THESE GUYS IN BUSINESS????


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> I am currently contracted by an insurance company to investigate a sewer camera/locate job in which the sewer guy had told the H/O that the line is completely crushed and he needs to cut up the entire basement line to replace it simply because his $1,000 camera couldn't navigate the bends. The kicker was he didnt even know how to use his locator and they ended up cutting up a 10 x 30 ft section of the basement slab and DID NOT find any pipe there. LOL
> 
> When I got there I simply put the camera in the mainline; turned it on and pushed a tiny bit of debris out of the line all the way to city sewer. then traced it on the way back. Line is in fair condition...
> 
> ...



Hey tell me about plumbing in Montana?
My wife and I are looking into moving that way for California.

Is there a demand for Good service plumbers?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Standard Drain said:


> I am currently contracted by an insurance company to investigate a sewer camera/locate job in which the sewer guy had told the H/O that the line is completely crushed and he needs to cut up the entire basement line to replace it simply because his $1,000 camera couldn't navigate the bends. *The kicker was he didnt even know how to use his locator and they ended up cutting up a 10 x 30 ft section of the basement slab and DID NOT find any pipe there. LOL *
> 
> When I got there I simply put the camera in the mainline; turned it on and pushed a tiny bit of debris out of the line all the way to city sewer. then traced it on the way back. Line is in fair condition...
> 
> ...


 












*Holy hurricanes batman!!! Tore up the cement and no pipes! Wow!*


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> *Holy hurricanes batman!!! Tore up the cement and no pipes! Wow!*


Can you imagine? Awesome, hacks create so much work for us. 10' x 30'? :laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The problem is this is what gives Plumbers a "BAD" name whenever shoddy
work is done in the plumbing name it makes us all look Bad by comparison


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> The problem is this is what gives Plumbers a "BAD" name whenever shoddy
> work is done in the plumbing name it makes us all look Bad by comparison


Double edge. When someone fires a hack and hires a true professional plumber they realize the difference. They become your customer for life and refer the snot out of you! 

I see it constantly here. I work for my Master to help him out until his retirement. I wouldn’t be where I am without him. I could expand and make far more money, but he’s as much of a friend and father to me than some ******* I work for... and he does enjoy holding the title of *******... but loyalty forces me to not quite. Every day I get new customers for the future.

He once told me that his hope is that one day I tell him that I’m just too busy to help him out anymore. I could tell him that tomorrow, but where would that leave him? In a bad spot.

Helping people is what it’s all about.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I went to a slab home one time and found a pile of gravel in the garage and about a 3 foot round hole in the laundry room .... the plumber from roto rooter attempted to find a slab leak but miss-judged where it was.... he dug down about 3 feet looking for it before he gave up

they called me in because it turned out to be the main line which came in from across on the other side of the living room and this bozo wanted to jack hammer up the whole house to find the leak and make the repair....

we ended up boring in a new main line from the meter pit under the garage and into the mechanical room.....no huge problem to do

I dont know who finally put the gravel back in the hole and made repairs to the laundry room:laughing:


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

[URL=http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1116_zpskiwlaqmq.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1115_zpsosidldog.jpg.html]



The pipe you see in the 2nd pic is a french drain; not a mainline. LOL. He though he lucked out at the end.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1116_zpskiwlaqmq.jpg.html

http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1115_zpsosidldog.jpg.html


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Standard Drain said:


> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1116_zpskiwlaqmq.jpg.html
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1115_zpsosidldog.jpg.html


Still didn’t work


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Standard Drain said:


> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1116_zpskiwlaqmq.jpg.html
> 
> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Standarddrain/media/IMG_1115_zpsosidldog.jpg.html




That mess has mine beat......looks like they cut up a pretty nice floor just to make a huge hole going down to nothing.....:laughing:[/SIZE]


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Update- the line was rotted, they just couldn’t clear it probably to create urgency. 
Here’s a pic of the bottom of the cast when I pulled it out.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Kitchen through hallway


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Into a bedroom and dropped in main


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good thing you didn't get hung up in that line Debo when you cleared it a while back.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Good thing you didn't get hung up in that line Debo when you cleared it a while back.


I use the bent end Redwood taught me, it doesn’t catch like a blade would.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Cool end, another thing in the bag of tricks


----------

